# GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren



## Fr33 (28. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir überlegen uns nächstes Jahr an unserem GFK Ruderboot nen 5PS Außnenboarder zu montieren.

Mir ist bekannt dass die Motoren normalerweise an den Spiegel geschraubt werden und fertig ist die Geschichte...

Nunja unser Boot (Fotos Anbei):
http://*ih.us/a/img7/4481/20130412170111.jpg



http://*ih.us/a/img833/1998/20130410180410.jpg

Das Modell entspricht ca, dem Porsche Hecht 500 .. unseres ist aber viel älter und ist laut Papieren bis 5KW Motorisierbar (allerdings ist das Ding so alt - da sprach an wohl noch von 2Taktern).

Gibt es ne Chance da irgendwie nen Motor zu festigten ohne das Heck zu überarbeiten, dass man nen Spiegel einsetzen muss? Motorisierbar ist es laut Unterlagen.... nur frage ich mich wie das 5PS 4-Takter festgemacht werden soll?

LG
Sascha


----------



## Greenmile1 (28. September 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*

schau mal nach Motorhalterung für Außenborder 

lg


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*

Okey verstehe.... da gibt's quasi Adapter/ Halterungen dafür.

 Verstehe ich richtig, dass die eine Seite dann einfach von hinten ins Heck verschraubt werden? Unser Boot besteht aus GFK - die Kästen usw sind sofern wir wissen, mit MDF / Spanplatten verstärkt. 

 Hält dann das geschraube in MDF? oder Reisst das nicht aus?


----------



## volkerm (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*

Die kleinen Motore werden ueblich mit den serienmaessigen Klemmschrauben befestigt, und das reicht auch.
So spontan sehe ich das Problem nicht.
Ruf doch den Hersteller an.
Tippe von den Bildern auf Kurzschaft, aber auch das weiss der Hersteller.
Falls was zu laminieren oder nach zu arbeiten ist, helfe ich gern.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*

Hallo zusammen,

 hat sich inzwischen geklärt. Habe mit dem Hersteller gesprochen... bzw. mit der Firma, die die Patente und Formen aufgekauft hatte und die selben Boote unter Porsche weiter im Sortiment haben.

 Motoren bis 10PS dürfen noch ans alte Modell... das neuere nur noch 6PS. Würde bei uns aber def. nur ein 5PS ler werden....

 Und ja - ich hab nicht gesehen, dass man die Außenboarder nur klemmt. Hab mich da irgendwie von anderen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten verunsichern lassen.


----------



## D3rFabi (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*

Motor ran und ab dafür, schnittig sieht er ja aus. dürfte mit 5 ps auch absolut ausreichend motorisiert sein.

btw, lass mal das A bei außenborder weg 

grüße


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*

Richtig, die AB`s werden mit Klemmschrauben befestigt. Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall innen ein Brett quer unter die Schrauben und uußen einen sog. "Hilfsspiegel" unter das Bracket setzen.

Bracket: ist das "U"-förmige Teil wo der AB drann hängt und der mit dem Boot verschraubt wird. Liegt klammerartig über dem Rumpf, auf der einen Seite die Schrauben, auf der anderen Seite der Motor.

Der Hiilfsspiegel sieht meistens aus wie ein umgedrehtes "U", ist etwas breiter wie das Bracket und sorgt dafür das der Druck gleichmäßig auf das GFK verteilt wird.


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*

Sorry, falls so ein Firlefanz nötig für 5 PS ist, haben da Behörden Fehler gemacht. Die es zugelassen haben.
Dranklemmen, original und gut dafür.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*

Klar geht das auch ohne den Firlefanz. 
Ich seh aber schon den "Hilfe-Thread" vor mir...


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*



> Klar geht das auch ohne den Firlefanz.
> Ich seh aber schon den "Hilfe-Thread" vor mir...
> 
> Spätestens wenn die Knebelschrauben ohne ausreichende Kraftverteilung(Unterlage/Brett) auf das nackte GFK geschraubt werden wird es Risse und Brösel im Material geben!
> ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Oktober 2014)

Genau das meinte ich, noch einer die gleiche Meinung hat wie ich...

Ich habe meine Spiegelverstärkung mit zwei Edelstahlschrauben befestigt und zusätzlich mit Sikaflex geklebt.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*

Aktuell steht das Boot bei uns und wird grade abgeschliffen.... hatte ne Beschädigung im Bug.

 Am Heck geht der Spiegel einfach glatt runter. Problem bzgl Auftrennen der Heckbank wird sein, dass es eine geschlossene Luftkammer ist Sprich, die Front und das Heck sind eine Art Auftriebskörper.... 

 Kann euch nicht sagen, was passiert, wenn man den hinteren Auftriebskörper in seine Funktion verändert....


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*



> Kann euch nicht sagen, was passiert, wenn man den hinteren Auftriebskörper in seine Funktion verändert....



Man kann diesen, z.B. durch ein Wartungsluk wieder verschließen, wenn denn die Funktion als Auftriebskörper erhalten werden soll.
Den Auftrieb braucht das Boot ohnehin nur, wenn es voll Regenwasser gelaufen ist und nicht ganz auf Tauchfahrt gehen soll.
Wenn es denn nur noch mit dem Bug ausm Wasser schaut, ist dies auch nicht so toll zum ausschöpfen!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GFK Boot -  Außenboarder montieren*

Ich wuerde das alles lassen, wie es ist.
Bei 5 PS reicht ein 10- Liter- Tank. Den auf den Boden vor der hinteren Sitzbank gestellt.
Batterie- wofür? Echolot? Nette Spielerei, bei Gewaesserkenntnis aber unnötig.
 Falls die Klemmschrauben sich in das Serien- GFK eindrücken, kann man da nacharbeiten- ein Alu- oder Edelstahl- U- Blech, Laminat verstaerken, etc.
Kann aber auch so klappen.


----------

